# صرخة من أعماق الجحيم



## الكرمه الصغيره (6 يناير 2013)

صرخة من أعماق الجحيم

هي صرخة دوّت في أعماق الجحيم فتردد صداها في أرجاء الدنيا قاطبة يهيب ببني آدم الذين ما زالوا على قيد الحياة الى الانتباه واتخاذ الحيطة والحذر , فيقول:
يا ساكني الأرض .
من أعماق الجحيم اناديكم . من أعماق الظلمة ، من أعماق الشقاء ، من أعماق اليأس أصرخ اليكم منبهاً ومنذراً . المكان موحش ، مرعب ، هائل ، . لا شبيه له في دنياكم . هنا لقد اكتنفنا ليل ابدي لا يبزغ بعده فجر .
في هذا الظلام الدامس أطبق جفنيَّ لعلي أستمتع بقسط من النوم . ولكن كيف انام على هذا الفراش الحامي ؟ مسكين انا على هذا الفراش الملتهب كُتب على ان اسهد الى الابد . فيا لهول المصير !
لست ادري كيف جئت الى هذا المكان . كنت في عالمكم اسرح وامرح . وكنت كلما لاح في مخيلتي شبح الجحيم اشغل نفسي كي لا أراه . ثم سرت في طريق هادئ البال غير مفكر او مكترث . وفي لحظة من الزمن أغمضت طرفي وفتحته ـ واذا بذاك العالم الغرار قد توارى عن ناظري ـ فرأيت ارواح الآدميين ورسل الجحيم تتراقص حولي ؛ ثم رأيت الشيطان وقد صوب نحوي عينيه الناريتين وبسط علي جناحيه الأسودين ، فقبض على روحي وزج بها في أعماق الجحيم ، ثم صرخ صرخة دوت لها اركانه : "وسِّعي ايتها الجحيم فاكِ ، ها فريسة اخرى لكِ " . آه ! لقد وقعت بين مخالب الجحيم الفولاذية ولن استطيع ان أنجو !
لا اقدر ان اصف لكم ما يجول في خاطري وانا أغوص في بحيرة النار ثم أطفو ! تتضارب في صدري عوامل عدة هي مزيج من الحزن والألم ، والحسرة والندم ! من حولي نار تستعر ، وفي صدري براكين تثور ، وقد قُضي عليَّ أن اقضي هنا الأبد الذي لا ينقضي ! أواه ! ليس للأبد بقية فهو مستمر لا ينتهي .
ألا حد لهذا العذاب المتقد ؟ أوليست هناك ميتة اخرى أموتها تضع حدا لما اعانيه ؟ الموت قد فارقنا وهو لدينا أحب حبيب . اللهم حنانك ورحمتك !! ولكن اين الرحمة ؟ ان هذا ليس مكان رحمة ….. 
ها انا أغوص تحت ثقل خطاياي ، أغوص الى حيث لا أعرف قراراً تحت هذا الحمل الثقيل ! لست ادري كيف استطاعت كرة الأرض ان تحملني وتحمل خطاياي . 
بالأمس كنت منعدم الحس ، اما اليوم فكلني احساس وشعور . بالأمس كنت أعمى واليوم أبصر ، بالأمس كنت اهزأ واليوم ابكي دماً أحمر .
صراخ يصم أذنيَّ : " ويلاً! ويلاً طويلاً …" نم يا ضميري قليلاً ! آه ولكنه لن ينام بعد . لقد نام على الأرض طويلاً وها هو قد استيقظ يقظته الأبدية ليعذبني عذاباً ابدياً . وهو يصرخ بأعلى صوته : " يا لك من أحمق غبي ! لقد اخمدت صوتي على الأرض في ملذاتك العابرة واهواء نفسك الغرارة وأميالك الفاسدة وتقواك الزائفة وتديُّنك الذي صنعته يداك فرفضت صوت النصح والارشاد فحق عليك الآن ان تسمع صوتاً مجلجلاً في داخل كيانك يطالب بالانتقام والعذاب الذي تستحقه . 
الويل ثم الويل ثم الويل .
أرى حولي نفوساً من مختلف الطبقات والمراكز والأجناس : أرى ملوكاً وأمراءَ ورؤساءَ واشرافاً ، أرى نفوساً من ذوي الجمال والأدب ممن لقيت المديح الملق ، وهي لا تسمع غير اللعنات المرجفات وقد صارت طعمة للنار التي لا تفرق بين البشر .
أرى نفوساً ارتدت ثوب الرياء طويلاً الى ان احترق ذلك الثوب فظهر ما كانت تستر وبرز ما كانت تضمر .
أرى اصحاب المذاهب الذين لم يقوموا على الشهادة التي اعطاها الله من جهة ابنه يسوع المسيح . أرى رجال الدين الذين خدعوا البشر باعطائهم رجاءً كاذباً . ظنوا ان الله ينسى او يتساهل ولكنهم ما كانوا إلا لنفوسهم خادعين .
أرى مبتدعين بدعاً واضاليل ولكنهم ما كانوا إلا لنفوسهم مضلِّين.
أرى اغنياء حفاة عراة لا يجدون نقطة ماء يبردون بها لهيبهم المستعر .
أرى اصحاب اللهو والطرب يرقصون ، ولكنها رقصة الطير المذبوح .
أسمع نفوساً تستنزل اللعنة على غيرها لانها كانت سبب شقائها : اسمع ابناً يسب اباه ، وأخاً يلعن اخاه ، وأماً تشتم ولدها … هنا لا نعرف غير لغة اللعنة المرَّة .
والآن ها انا أغوص في أعمق الاعماق فلا ارى شيئاً .
ايها القارئ اللبيب ! ما عساك ان تقول في هذا البلاغ الخطير ؟ لو تسنى لنفوس الجحيم الاتصال بنا لأستمعنا أضعاف أضعاف ما جاء في هذه الرسالة .
ولكن محبة الله الشديدة تجذبك اليها لكي لا تذهب الى الحجيم . هوذا الله الأبدي يحبك ! نعم ، ان الله العظيم يحبك أنت بالذات . أحبك وانت لم تزل في خطيتك لأنه لا يشاء هلاكك بل توبتك واقبالك الى معرفة الحق .
الله يحبك وما أعظم محبته لك ! ما أطول المسافة التي اجتازتها تلك المحبة في سبيل انقاذك من خطاياك ونتائجها ، في سبيل نجاتك من غضب الله على خطاياك لئلا تطرح في جهنم النار الأبدية! لقد نزلت من ذرى المجد والعظمة الى دركات الضعة والذل . آه لو علمت مقدار محبة الله التي اقتضت اخلاء المسيح ابن الله نفسه واضعاً اياها ليأخذها ايضاً ! انه برش دمه الثمين يغسل الكثيرين من الأدران والخطية ويؤهلك لدخول السماء . لو علمت مقدار المحبة التي يكنها لك قلب المسيح الذي ضحى بنفسه لأجلك لكي لا تهلك انت في جهنم:
"في هذا هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن أحببنا الله بل انه هو احبنا وأرسل ابنه كفَّارة لخطايانا" .
" أحبنا المسيح واسلم نفسه لأجلنا".
ان كنت في شك من هذه الحقيقة فدعنا نتأمل صلب المسيح . ان رب المجد ذا العظمة والبهاء قد احتمل مقاومة الخطاة لنفسه ، الخطاة الذين انت واحد منهم . رب المجد هذا 

كلِّل بالشوك فسالت من جبينه سيول الدماء لتمتزج بدموع حزنه على عالم كان يشتاق لخلاصه.
قلبه الذي لم ينطوِ الا على المحبة للانسان تطعنه الحربة فينفجر منه الدم والماء والحب . وكل ذلك من أجل خلاصك ـ أنت ، أنت بالذات .
على يسوع الطاهر وُضعت كل خطاياك . عدها ان كان في استطاعتك احصاؤها واعلم انه قد حملها عنك واحدة فواحدة .
هذا هو الحب الذي أظهره لك ربك ، وماذا يطلب منك ؟ يطلب منك ان تلقي أحمال خطاياك عليه وان تريح نفسك منها . 
انه يريد ان يعطيك السلام والغفران لجميع الخطايا فهل ترضى ؟
يداه المسوطتان على الصليب مستعدتان ان تجزلا عليك بركات الخلاص . فان شئت ـ ولا أخالك الا راغباً ـ فقل له " انك قدمت نفسك لاجل خطاياي وانا اقبلك فادياً ومُخلصاً . قد حملت دينونتي فلا شيء من الدينونة عليَّ . قد مُت لتبررني فأنا بار بك وبدم صليبك" .
الآن الخلاص من الخطيئة والجحيم أمامك لأنك " ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الأموات خلصت" .
سلّم نفسك الآن لحب المسيح فيخلصك " هوذا الآن وقت مقبول . هوذا الآن يوم خلاص".

أشكرك أحبك كثيراً 
يسوع يحبك
ينتظرك
​


----------

